# Ram 3500 of F250



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying that I love my 2014 Ford F150 XLT Eco-Boost with max trailering, etc... Thing is the best 1/2 ton truck I've ever owned.

That said, I am in the process of upgrading to another truck as I will be pulling a goose neck horse trailer around and won't drop a goose neck in the back of the Eco-boost with the 5 1/2 foot bed. 

So with the used truck market costing about as much as the new, I've been looking at the 16 Ram 3500 Tradesman, and the 16 F250 XLT (maybe used). I am a little disappointed in the limited payload in the Ram 2500 or that would be on my list. The F250 has a little better payload than the Ram 2500. Maybe one of you could change my mind as I really like the 2500. 

What are your preferences... What do you like about the Ram, the Ford, etc. Duramax is outta my price range. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

You know that a 3500 srw is just a 2500 with overload spring's.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I know. I just think the 2500s payload at around 2200 pounds is a little soft for a HD truck. The F250 pushes around 3000 which to me is a little better. Really like both trucks.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

If you're gonna compare them you have to look at everything as they sit. Trans, bed size, tires, suspension

On mine I have HD 2500 Diesel so I added some super springs so it's basically a 3500 srw now

Have a much smoother towing ride now
I pull a 25' trailer


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I guess my question would be how much are you looking to load INTO the truck that 2200 lbs isn't enough? The 2016 3500 Ram has a tow rating of approximately 31,000, more than enough for most horse trailers. Don't confuse GCWR, GAWR, GVWR, and payload.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I own a Ram 3500 year 2012. Love the truck except for the front end. It has only 34,000 miles and it didn't pass inspection due to the ball joints had gone bad. I don't 4 wheel that much and the truck is rarely off road. Cost to replace is $1,500.00. Buy and extended warranty. I was pissed. A heavy duty 1 ton truck should never have ball joints go bad at 34,000 miles. That said, the power is amazing.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ram--Sam Elliot is a mans man, I believe everything he says:mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I help my father in law here and there with his cattle. So there are times I could be hauling cattle from Fillmore up this way. I loved the ride of the 2500 but the 2500 and the 3500 are priced very similarly. I would use his truck normally, but there's times where I might be using mine. 

Thanks for the replies. I've got some numbers worked out on a Ram 3500. Al Hansen, I've heard these things about the Rams with the front ends, but thought it was more related to the older models. That stinks that your front end went bad!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I would never buy a F250 or F350 with the 6.0 Diesel. My dad has a 2008 F350 with the 6.0 and has had to put 4 turbo's on it and it only has 50K miles. With the turbo's costing about $2400.00 each time. I would go with the HD 2500 Diesel as everyone I know that has that truck loves. :mrgreen:


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Honestly, if I was in your shoes, I would buy the Ford. They came out with the new 6.7L in 2011 and it is bulletproof. The 6.0 was absolutely terrible as was the 6.4. The only good motors they have had are the 7.3 and now the 6.7L. The 6.7 gets really good gas mileage even with all of the emission controls on it. If you know a guy that can pull your emissions equipment off and do a delete and a chip you'll be in great shape. (Diesel Sellerz in Woods Cross). My brother has owned the Dodge, Chevy, and Ford and he loves his 2011 6.7L the most. He says the ride is excellent and the cab is the best of all 3. Given, he has the Lariat but and XLT is the same minus leather. If it were me I'd buy the 250 and get a set of airbags for the rear. That way you don't have to put up with as rough of a ride but can load just as much, if not more. I've been eyeing a new truck myself and it seems a 2011-Now ford would be the way to go. I have heard ford in 2017 or 2018 is going to the aluminum body like the F-150. You'd have to look into that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One bad thing on the Ford with the 6.7 is the high pressure fuel system, they hate any kind of water intrusion into them. Then when there is a problem with the fuel system the dealer always finds rust in it and the warranty is denied to the tune of around $10,000 to replace the whole fuel system.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

I worked at Moonlight Diesel in Logan and I haven't seen that issue in the 6.7's. Could be that guys were only taking them to the dealership but I haven't seen it. You'd think the warranty would cover it if you had them doing all the maintenance. I could see if a guy was trying to save some coin and doing his own fuel filters there could be a chance to screw it up. But, when buying a $40-60,000 pickup you might as well have the dealer service it. Crandall Ford in Park City has always done us right. I never really liked Wright Ford in Heber. So, maybe take that into consideration. How good of a relationship do you have with the Dodge or Ford dealer and how likely are they to help you out on warranty issues?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One of the problems with the water is that the water in fuel light doesn't come on all the time when there is water present. 

I am on a Ford Diesel site and this is one of the major discussions. It is a known problem and so far Ford isn't stepping up to the plate on it. The claim that it isn't a warranty issue is that Ford can not control where you get your fuel at. Some owners have turned in claims to their private vehicle insurance and some have been paid and some have not.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Talked to my brother with his 6.7 and he said that he has heard of one guy having the issue. I guess at their trucking company (Around the shop/service trucks.) all they have are 6.7's and they've loved them. I haven't read up much on the dodges but the 04 that I had went through a fuel pump, high pressure pump, injectors and turbo. Luckily it was all under the extended warranty. Best money I've ever spent on a warranty. I ended up selling it after everything was fixed and went with an '06 Duramax. 2 years before all the new EPA emission garbage that is on the trucks that you find now.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have owned a 5.9 Dodge Cummins 2500 that was heavily modified, a 6.0 Powerstroke F350 (with ANOTHER leaf spring added, and EGR delete/bulletproof kit), a tundra, and a dozen other vehicles in there lol. I now went back to the 6.7 Ram 2500 and am glad I did.

First of, all the diesels out now are great for the most part. The days of the 6.0 are past (we hope). Ford, Chevy, and Dodge make quality trucks.

Now, I am bias toward Dodge. I think Ford is superior in some areas, including drivetrain (ball joints!)... But with a diesel the most expensive fix is the motor, and you don't worry about that with Dodge. It was designed as an industrial duty engine (google that). Even the additional components are better. Ford still doesn't have a good EGR system, their Turbo's have been an issue in the 6.7, and the early word with the new ones is some having bottom end bearings. Also, their cooling system has flaws which has led to pitting. I hate their glowplugs, others can add but I have seen 7.3 all the way up to 6.7 need generators and a plug in to get going in the cold when camping. This brings up that they were having an issue with glowplugs breaking off in the 6.7. I would rather buy lifetime warrented ball joints on a dodge, then worry about motor issues. Their EGR is better, and easier to delete if you so desire. I could give you a list of dodge issues, but I will let a ford guy do that lol.

An extra spring or airbags(better option) aren't the reason to get a 3500 over a 2500. The major thing you should do if you get a 3500 Dodge is get one with the Aisin transmission. Similar to the duramax/allison setup. Then you really are getting a truck you don't have to worry about pulling anything with! The stock 68rfe is a fine tranny, best dodge has done stock, but the Aisin would be a fast buying point.


You don't have to worry about the payload in the Dodge or Ford, especially with a horse trailer. I have seen both pull 45 foot toy haulers loaded up. There are many articles about calculated vs real world payload. 


I would buy a dodge 10x over, but in reality both trucks will do you good and you will have a warranty so I wouldn't worry too much. Buy the truck that makes you feel good. If you decide to go used, take someone familiar with the vehicles with you. There are some key indicators on both trucks. I hope you enjoy whichever diesel you get. They are a blast!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks RandomElk

I have been driving quite a few, and have been researching every second I get. I am going to go with the Ram 3500. Seems to be a great truck.

Thanks for everyone's responses.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BigT said:


> Duramax is outta my price range.


does that mean that you don't want a Duramax? or that you want one, but can't afford one?

Those 2016 Dodge trucks are still running $50k.
I picked up my 2015 GMC Duramax for $46k. Glad I was patient and waited for the right one to appear. Worked with Newby in St. George.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a 2012 ford 6.7 for sale 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thenewguy123 said:


> I have a 2012 ford 6.7 for sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Obviously you want to sale your truck so would be hard to get negative info from you (even though you will sell it quick on KSL with the current market). Any feedback for us on it though?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigT said:


> Thanks RandomElk
> 
> I have been driving quite a few, and have been researching every second I get. I am going to go with the Ram 3500. Seems to be a great truck.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's responses.


Solid choice! Update us when you get it.

Every truck after my dodge was just not the same. Didn't fill the void lol. I confirmed that when I bought my new one (just this month). I really hope you love it.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> Obviously you want to sale your truck so would be hard to get negative info from you (even though you will sell it quick on KSL with the current market). Any feedback for us on it though?


It's not a bad truck. I've had a few electrical issues with the traction control. Other than that I've liked it although it sucks buying fuel filters at a $100 each. Lots of power and I still get 20mpg. There's really not a lot I can complain about

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

PBH said:


> does that mean that you don't want a Duramax? or that you want one, but can't afford one?
> 
> Those 2016 Dodge trucks are still running $50k.
> I picked up my 2015 GMC Duramax for $46k. Glad I was patient and waited for the right one to appear. Worked with Newby in St. George.


I really don't want one.. Mostly said that because I didn't want to include Duramax. Think its probably a great truck, but seems Chev has been lagging behind the other two of late. But 46K is a pretty good deal. I'm getting into a 16 Ram 3500 with the cummins for 43999 with the rebates right now. Just a Tradesman, but it's decent to say the least. Pretty well equipped for the trim level.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The main thing is that you are happy with what you are going to spend you cash on. 

Anymore they all have the pluses and minuses. You just have to cross your fingers and hope that you don't have any problems with what ever one you purchase. 

That's why I am still driving a 20 year old truck.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Critter said:


> The main thing is that you are happy with what you are going to spend you cash on.
> 
> Anymore they all have the pluses and minuses. You just have to cross your fingers and hope that you don't have any problems with what ever one you purchase.
> 
> That's why I am still driving a 20 year old truck.


Well said Critter!! I own the dreaded 06 F350 6.0 and it was a challenge the first 3 of 5 years I owned it. I think I have it figured out now. But I have owned a 02 5.9 cummins dodge also. I liked it better but thats over and done with and it wasnt perfect either. ALL diesels come with their challenges. In the end I'm personally happy I bought it and the work and money I put into it has been worth it IMO. It tows WAY better than my dodge did. I plan to be driving it 10-15 years from now.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

3arabians said:


> Well said Critter!! I own the dreaded 06 F350 6.0 and it was a challenge the first 3 of 5 years I owned it. I think I have it figured out now. But I have owned a 02 5.9 cummins dodge also. I liked it better but thats over and done with and it wasnt perfect either. ALL diesels come with their challenges. In the end I'm personally happy I bought it and the work and money I put into it has been worth it IMO. It tows WAY better than my dodge did. I plan to be driving it 10-15 years from now.


After I did the delete, I really liked my 06 F350. Once you get em figured out they can be great trucks!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> After I did the delete, I really liked my 06 F350. Once you get em figured out they can be great trucks!


For all the bad things you hear about the 6.0 liter PS motors, there's still a TON of them on the roads. I see more of those trucks than anything. Or maybe I just notice them!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope this helps.;-)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

One more that might help;-)


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally got the numbers right on the truck. Went with the Ram 3500 as planned. 

Really liking this truck. Also picked up an Andersen Ultimate 5th Wheel Connection for this last weekends pull. Awesome hitch.. Love that I can put it in, and take it out myself in very little time plus it's light weight! I don't think this truck knew there was a 5th wheel behind it! 

Miss the old Eco-Boost, but I think the feeling will go away quickly!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice looking truck! I've never seen a fifth wheel hitch like that. Looks way better than the lunkers that are heavy as **** and take two people because of how awkward they are to lift.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice looking truck I believe that you will be happy with it. 

On the hitch, that is a goose neck hitch the trailer connects through a ball and not the platform that a fifth wheel does that is about the size of the bed. There are advantages and disadvantages to both. One nice thing about the goose neck style is that when the trailer is disconnected from the truck you still have a bed that you can use with very little work.


----------

